# A few photos to introduce my Mals



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't seem to upload photos from a url - do I need to have a certain number of posts for that? In any case, here are a few photos of my 'kids' that I took last night. For some perspective, Riley is 18 months old, 75lbs and almost 29" at the shoulders... he's a big boy and we're not sure why - the rest of his family is not that tall! He's special I guess :wink: Aura is 19 weeks old and ~30 lbs right now. They are brother and sister.





































More...


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

A few of them at Schutzhund:























Aura:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

wow..beautiful! i have such a soft spot for mals and gs.... had many growing up. so many people say they're not great with kids, but i have amazing memories with ours. i remember when i was around 6, being chased by two white german shepherds and being terrified....and our mal came sprinting out and put herself between me and the "rogue dogs!" haha, excellent dogs ...so loyal to their family!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

minnieme said:


> wow..beautiful! i have such a soft spot for mals and gs.... had many growing up. so many people say they're not great with kids, but i have amazing memories with ours. i remember when i was around 6, being chased by two white german shepherds and being terrified....and our mal came sprinting out and put herself between me and the "rogue dogs!" haha, excellent dogs ...so loyal to their family!


Awww what a great story! That is awesome that you had Mals growing up  You must know alot about them!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Gorgeous. Love Mals too. )


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Wish I knew more....my parents just got them because they sure as heck are some of the cutest puppies around. ;-) They probably wouldn't be the first dog I'd think of when I think "family dog," but we sure had some greats ones.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love Mals too! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful dogs!!!!


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice dogs I bet there a handful.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Something i've wanted to do for a long time is Shutz but i've never had the dog to do it... they are so beautiful!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL Malinois. Those are some magnificent dogs. Thanks for sharing these pictures!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yay Riley and Aura!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Before we got Buck we considered many breeds, Mals being one of the top few. There will definitely be a mal in my future!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Love the pictures! Love to see these dogs on action!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your Mals are so gorgeous!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I think they are pretty beautiful too, but I am biased :tongue: They can be a handful at times, but they are amazing to own - so smart, alert and powerful! Two are easier than one! lol


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful! Can they skydive too? :wink:


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Aura thinks she can fly, so there might be sky diving in her future LOL


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

they are gorgeous dogs 

my husband wants to get a Mal so badly - he works with them and has never seen a more loyal or obedient dog in his life.
we will get one when he has time for his own dog...as I already have a dog that is "mine".
I love 'em because their herding dogs!
<~has a soft spot for that group


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

splitnightsky said:


> they are gorgeous dogs
> 
> my husband wants to get a Mal so badly - he works with them and has never seen a more loyal or obedient dog in his life.
> we will get one when he has time for his own dog...as I already have a dog that is "mine".
> ...


I love herding dogs too  I hope your husband gets his Mal soon - they definitely need a lot of time but they're worth it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Your dogs are so beautiful. They seem to have shorter hair than the Mals I have seen is it because they are young. 

I have a neighbor that has a Dutch Shepard also a beautiful dog. I wish she would train him to herd sheep as she does dog trials with her Border Collies but she only wants him for protection. I think it would be nice to see how good they would be at that.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Aura is so cute!

They can be very good at herding sheep.... I love BC's too, but I would much rather get the total package with a Dutchie or a Mal. But thats just me!
The BC I grew up with would have ripped someone apart if they messed with us kids and was very social with everyone at the same time, but most today aren't the same.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Do you know do they work at all like a Border Collie? I would like to see how some of the different breeds work. Around here there are only BC, Aussys, and Heelers mostly. A kelpie every now and then.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Riley has very short hair, Aura's is a bit longer, but that might change as she grows, I'm not sure. I think it just depends on their lines - their father is half mal half dutch so that might have something to do with it too.

Show Mals have longer hair I think?


----------



## Debra (Aug 28, 2011)

:usa:Gorgeous dogs! Very smart too! }


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

jenv101 said:


> Riley has very short hair, Aura's is a bit longer, but that might change as she grows, I'm not sure. I think it just depends on their lines - their father is half mal half dutch so that might have something to do with it too.
> 
> Show Mals have longer hair I think?



I like the shorter hair, easier to take care of. They are just so pretty.


----------

